# The Underpass



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

Canon FD 28mm on Canon EF SLR
Originally posted





Bigger Here


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 9, 2008)

I like it a lot. I like the tones and the composition. It definitely looks better large


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 9, 2008)

I really like this too, composition is good makes you wonder whats around the corner


----------



## rjackjames (Jun 9, 2008)

Great composition


----------



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, This was shot at one of my favorite locations. I was out testing a new lens when I took this. I was unbelievably dissapointed with the print I got back and this sat untouched for months, even then it took me a few hours to process to get it to look like what I was shooting, I am glad to see it apprieciated.


----------



## ernie (Jun 10, 2008)

cool shot. too bad that with shots like this the end of the tunnel is always overexposed (altough it's not so bad in this one). did you try this one in b&w?


----------



## Battou (Jun 10, 2008)

ernie said:


> cool shot. too bad that with shots like this the end of the tunnel is always overexposed (altough it's not so bad in this one). did you try this one in b&w?



No, I did not try it in BW but I know full well it would work just as well in BW.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice!  Your blacks are blue in the top of the photo tho.  No biggy but it made me think of that.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 10, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Very nice! Your blacks are blue in the top of the photo tho. No biggy but it made me think of that.


 

I was going to say the same thing. Other than that I really like this one.


----------



## Battou (Jun 11, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Very nice!  Your blacks are blue in the top of the photo tho.  No biggy but it made me think of that.



I'm not seeing it on this moniter, only noise, But I'll look at it closer on my computer at home.


----------



## Battou (Jun 11, 2008)

You where right, the whole thing had a blue cast

[IMG- relocated to post #1]

Better?


----------



## Battou (Jun 18, 2008)

I've relocated the revised pic to post one and I suppose I'll give this a bump and see if I get an answer.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not too into the urban thing so I didn't comment, but it does remind me of where I used to break stolen Christmas lights with my buddies when we were kids.  You seemed to get good light and detail all the way through- What is that, under a freeway?


----------



## Battou (Jun 19, 2008)

Ah, thanks, The location it was shot at was under a double set of rail road track overpasses passing over Main Street between the two rail Stations (Erie Station and the BR&P) here in town. 

An aerial photograph of the BR&P station taken in 1971 by Jack Boucher showing this overpass from above back when it still had six sets of rails passing over them can be found Here. Sadly only two sets of rails remain and this site is growing dilapidated, One of the two bridge sections is completely unseable now due to neglect.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 19, 2008)

Battou said:


> You where right, the whole thing had a blue cast
> 
> [IMG- relocated to post #1]
> 
> Better?



Yup, the blue is gone. It's yellow tinted now. 

Still a good image though - either way. If it were I, I would have selected only the ceiling area, or selected just the darks in select by color tool, for the edit.


----------



## Battou (Jun 19, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Yup, the blue is gone. It's yellow tinted now.
> 
> Still a good image though - either way. If it were I, I would have selected only the ceiling area, or selected just the darks in select by color tool, for the edit.



....I do not have those tools, I have a limited income and a limited desire for advanced post work I can't justify paying for advanced photo-editing software.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

I hear ya.  I'm not trying to push the issue but do you know about The Gimp? Gimp along with F-Spot is pretty much identical to Adobe PS and Adobe Bridge, except they're free.


----------



## Battou (Jun 20, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I hear ya.  I'm not trying to push the issue but do you know about The Gimp? Gimp along with F-Spot is pretty much identical to Adobe PS and Adobe Bridge, except they're free.



I've heard some bad reviews on gimp and have steered clear due to failures in my primary use of software of this nature on top of that I am having a hard enough time figuring out new software as it is. Trying to learn two at once would be hell.... Once I get Illustrator figured out I might see if I can inherit a copy of Photoshop but that will all depend on some variables.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, you're learning Illustrator. Sweet! It's a good tool, I still use it sometimes. I had to use it everyday for 2 years about 20 years ago.  I think it was called Ilustrator88 at the time. I'm really amazed by how much it's remained the same in all that time. Great tool for product manuals!!!


----------



## Battou (Jun 20, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Oh, you're learning Illustrator. Sweet! It's a good tool, I still use it sometimes. I had to use it everyday for 2 years about 20 years ago.  I think it was called Ilustrator88 at the time. I'm really amazed by how much it's remained the same in all that time. Great tool for product manuals!!!



Yeah, Illustrator 10, I enherited some time ago from a friend who was upgrading to the next one or something to that effect. Even then once I had it I grew dissapointed with it and went back to MS Photodraw for my drawings (witch I still use for a lot of things) but now I am finding I need some of the tools it has in various applications, so I am figuring it out.


----------

